# Hollywood Mirror Recommendations?



## adoredelano (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, any sturdy hollywood or any lighted mirror recommendations? I have a full-length Hollywood mirror in my bedroom however I'm starting to accept make-up gigs outside town and I really need a lighted mirror for my clients.

Thanks, everyone!


----------

